# Sunburnt Garmin Edge



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't believe this, after years of riding with a Garmin, this year we get a bit of sunshine and my Edge has copped itself some sun damage.. Stop the other day for a lunch break, left the Edge on my bike for about 90mins and come back to this.. never known this to happen before.. I am guessing that it is unrecoverable - everything else still works but in daylight mode it is awful... night time mode you can't tell.. any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Only time I've ever seen anything like that was when there was an actual impact. Happened to my Edge 520 a couple years ago, when I crashed and also smashed the screen. Basically just paid Garmin for a refurb and sent my broken one in (prob so they could repair it and sell it as a refurb later).


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

I didn't know that LCDs were easily damaged by the sun. It looks more like something is pressing on the screen, maybe a bulging battery. If you can't warranty the unit, try taking it apart to relieve pressure on the screen. If that fixes it, maybe look into an aftermarket replacement battery.


----------



## Plusti (Apr 22, 2008)

If you feel comfortable and have a set of precision tools you could open the case like "Yeah, right" mentioned. See what you see and if you get stumped you could come back here for more help? I did a quick search and eBay has replacement LCD screens for sale for around $27 and replacement batteries for $10. 

I'd wait and see if Garmin would be willing to repair it first but good to know you have options... Don't toss it out. 

Best,
Jay


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

EFMax said:


> I can't believe this, after years of riding with a Garmin, this year we get a bit of sunshine and my Edge has copped itself some sun damage.. Stop the other day for a lunch break, left the Edge on my bike for about 90mins and come back to this.. never known this to happen before.. I am guessing that it is unrecoverable - everything else still works but in daylight mode it is awful... night time mode you can't tell.. any feedback appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1341231


I wonder if someone dropped something on it, or accidentally struck it with something while it was parked. Either that or maybe there was something nearby that was focusing light on that part of the screen. Where I live it's full sun with no clouds or trees and I've never seen anything like that happen to a bike computer. I have seen that on DVD headrests when kids through their HotWheels cars at the screen though.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Garmins are in the sun while riding too -- right? I agree with some kind of hit. Walnut, rock flung up from a car, etc.

I've replaced the screen in my Edge1000 after a crash.. not much fuss at all. If you can maintain your bike, you can replace the screen.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I replaced the screen on an Edge 500 after a similar-looking bash injury, and it was not difficult even for a hack like me.

The newer ones seem to be glued together, which is the next level of hassle.


----------



## fbear (Feb 8, 2013)

*sunburn*



EFMax said:


> I can't believe this, after years of riding with a Garmin, this year we get a bit of sunshine and my Edge has copped itself some sun damage.. Stop the other day for a lunch break, left the Edge on my bike for about 90mins and come back to this.. never known this to happen before.. I am guessing that it is unrecoverable - everything else still works but in daylight mode it is awful... night time mode you can't tell.. any feedback appreciated.


I also have this problem with my Garnin 1000. I crashed and broke my screen and did the replacement with them. Less than two weeks after I started using it, sunburn at the bottom. It wasn't bad enough to send back, so kept using it. But 2 weeks ago, it got worse, and had to return it. One question, were you using a screen protector?


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

fbear said:


> I also have this problem with my Garnin 1000. I crashed and broke my screen and did the replacement with them. Less than two weeks after I started using it, sunburn at the bottom. It wasn't bad enough to send back, so kept using it. But 2 weeks ago, it got worse, and had to return it. One question, were you using a screen protector?


no screen protector - please note, I have not drop the unit.. it was and still is on top of my bike - this issue is purely from being left in the sun one day..


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

ghettocruiser said:


> I replaced the screen on an Edge 500 after a similar-looking bash injury, and it was not difficult even for a hack like me.
> 
> The newer ones seem to be glued together, which is the next level of hassle.


Mine is the Edge 1000 and is probably about two years old now.. I will start to look on eBay and see what is around.. cheers.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

If you haven't, I strongly recommend calling Garmin support and see what they say. The worst that can happen is they say you'll need to exchange it and ~$120 for a refurb, but they may do better than that. They have for me. 

FWIW: The refurbs I've gotten over the years were indistinguishable from new.


----------



## fbear (Feb 8, 2013)

EFMax said:


> no screen protector - please note, I have not drop the unit.. it was and still is on top of my bike - this issue is purely from being left in the sun one day..


My new (refurbished) Garmin 1000 arrived yesterday. I have emailed them about the sunburn problem and they say not to use a screen protector. However, that is not good news that yours did it as well without a protector. Now, the big problem is keeping it in one piece. The screen protector really helped as I had numerous scratches, and dings and one crack.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Since me first asking for help I have now just heard back from Garmin with this reply.

Thank you for your enquiry.

The device you have is now discontinued and we cannot therefore offer a repair or replacement service.
As a company we are continually striving to design the next product and with the advances in technology, none of our products can be made future proof and will eventually become discontinued. 

We continue to offer technical support for products long after this has happened but unfortunately we are unable to support this model for exchange or replacement as it is no longer being manufactured.

However we can offer you as a valued customer, a Trade in Trade up service. This service allows you to get an upgraded device from the same series at a 30% discounted price.

I have also from following the instructions from some here, picked my unit down and put it back together so I know what can be replaced and how this work. I have seen a few units for the bits I need for sale for around £35.GBP and although many of them the glass front are quite a bit scratched up, I now know I can reuse my own glass front which is scratch free.

So.. big thanks for all of the input and support from you guys.. cheers.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

I’d take them up on the 30% off as you can get a new 1030 Plus for $420. That’s a very good price for what looks like a good device.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Catmandoo said:


> I'd take them up on the 30% off as you can get a new 1030 Plus for $420. That's a very good price for what looks like a good device.


I think I will pass.. A new 1030 in the UK with their 30% discount is $458 and having got an otherwise fully functional 1000, I will probably just get a 2nd hand screen replacement and swap things over.. you guys in the US get stuff so much cheaper than us in the UK.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

EFMax said:


> I think I will pass.. A new 1030 in the UK with their 30% discount is $458 and having got an otherwise fully functional 1000, I will probably just get a 2nd hand screen replacement and swap things over.. you guys in the US get stuff so much cheaper than us in the UK.


Check back in of you get this all working. Sounds like a good way to go. I'm a sucker for new gadgets is my problem.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Catmandoo said:


> Check back in of you get this all working. Sounds like a good way to go. I'm a sucker for new gadgets is my problem.


Will do. I have ordered a replacement unit - from China.. at the low cost, if it is naff, then I will put it down to experience.. if it is good, well I already know how to dismantle everything and put it back together.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

*UPDATE:*
I decided to purchase a replacement unit. It was advertised as new but upon receipt, it was not.

*I sent this message to the seller.*
Hello. I have just received my replacement screen for my Garmin Edge 1000 GPS. Unfortunately, the unit you have supplied is (a) not "new" as advertised and (b) does not have the correct ribbon connections to match my unit.

I have enclosed some photos for you to see where the first set of images are of my unit with the original screen still in place and then next to it, your replacement unit and you can see from the photos that at one end, there are two brass strips missing from the replacement unit and at the other end, the ribbon connections are not the same.

I did not attempt to connect your replacement unit as I can (a) see that the serial/product numbers on the back of the unit are different and (b) the ribbon connections are different as there should be two ribbon connectors whereas yours only has one.

I would like to send this unit back to you and ask for a refund to cover all of my original purchase price plus any return postage.

I would appreciate your feedback. Thank you.

*Today, *I got an apology, they said that they were sorry for this issue and offered me a full refund.

I have decided to leave the unit as it is, I can live with it and accept that it was my fault in the first place for leaving it in the sun. I am not out of pocket but I have learnt how to pick the unit apart, how to remove the screen from the unit and how to replace the battery.. so I am still smiling in the sunshine..

*Thanks for all of the feedback.*


----------

